

Firefox Is Going 64-Bit: What You Need To Know - peternorton
http://www.conceivablytech.com/8455/products/firefox-is-going-64-bit-what-you-need-to-know

======
bluekeybox
Bad article: _"There are multiple types of 64-bit processors – there are those
based on the old x86 architectures (now known synonymously with 32-bit) which
are basically 64-bit extensions, rather than native 64-bit processors, and
then there are full 64-bit processors."_ \-- [sic].

x86-64 architecture is a full native 64-bit architecture. Non-native would be
something like using two DWORDs in software to emulate a 64-bit pointer --
which is not the case at all since x86-64 has native 64-bit pointers.

